# Harness recommendations for long coats please



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:decision:Can anyone tell me which is the best harness to purchase for a dog with a long coat? I will need to put harnesses on both of mine if I am to walk them at the same time, for safety sake. Please let me know. The Buddy Belt looks good but expensive..I am not sure about the other brands. I know the inexpensive mesh front ones I got seem to tangle the coats...help...if anyone has an answer.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Every one I have tried has matted the coat. I'm no help! Sorry.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That is what I am afraid of...thanks Julie


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

My groomer who primarily grooms small, long haired dogs says the Puppia harnesses cause less matting than most, but as Julia stated, all harnesses seem to cause matting.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I wonder how safe the martingale collar is compared with the harness? I am guessing with the Puppia she means the soft one..


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I wonder how safe the martingale collar is compared with the harness? I am guessing with the Puppia she means the soft one..


Yes, the nylon and mesh Puppia model. I think any kind of collar can cause a collapsed trachea if the dog pulls hard. I know with my dogs if they see a rabbit or cat, they bolt so there is no way they could wear a collar when walking.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

I have the puppia nylon and mesh harnesses on mine, and they really are great. The only time it has caused matting is right now when my little one is blowing coat, and you can't really do anything about it. They are also very affordable. I got mine on amazon.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

baileyandenzo said:


> I have the puppia nylon and mesh harnesses on mine, and they really are great. The only time it has caused matting is right now when my little one is blowing coat, and you can't really do anything about it. They are also very affordable. I got mine on amazon.


Hey, I have a question, if I get the puppia harness do I size up or down...I have a little girl who is right on the small/medium size for the chest...her chest is 16 inches, her neck is 10...thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Julie said:


> Every one I have tried has matted the coat. I'm no help! Sorry.


Same here... It was even greater motivation to perfect loose leash walking:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I wonder how safe the martingale collar is compared with the harness? I am guessing with the Puppia she means the soft one..


Martingale collars are safer than regular collars in terms of the dog getting out of them by puling back. But they are no safer on the throat than any other collar. The only thing that can make a collar safe is to really teach the dog not to pull.

You might want to PM Dave on what harness he uses... I think Molly is in full coat, and I believe he has said in the past that they walk her in a harness.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I use this one for Lizzie. It is our walk leash and go out to potty leash. I have to place it over her head and put her legs in. Very easy. She also jumps out of it when we get in the house. I have no matting issues with her.

I tried uploading a picture, but cannot. Google Coastal Pets Lil pals daisy harness. It is made for toy and small breeds.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Martingale collars are safer than regular collars in terms of the dog getting out of them by puling back. But they are no safer on the throat than any other collar. The only thing that can make a collar safe is to really teach the dog not to pull.
> 
> You might want to PM Dave on what harness he uses... I think Molly is in full coat, and I believe he has said in the past that they walk her in a harness.


Thanks Karen, I will do that..my problem is not the dog pulling as much as other loose dogs in the area coming up to my dogs and I worry about how friendly the other dog/dogs are..sometimes there are more than one...and then Sir Winston will pull his little head out of the leash..what I worry about is a fight while walking two dogs and being unable to do anything. My rural area is nice in some ways but you never know what is coming around the corner..so lots of issues. I thought about pepper spray but would probably get that all over me and my dogs...lol...I will pm Dave and ask..thanks again


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't found one yet that doesn't mat, I do prefer the puppia harnesses, though. They are simple to put on (even my DH can figure it out ) and sturdy, some even have little pockets to store a housekey or baggie. 

Kara


----------



## Sergio (Apr 13, 2011)

I was looking for a thread on Free Standing Water Bottles and decided to read this post. I love the Step-in Leather Harness by Poochee. Here is the link: http://www.gollygear.com/pch_lth_harn.htm

It is certainly worth the money.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you so much!!! Did you find a good water bottle stand? I could use one


----------



## Sergio (Apr 13, 2011)

I am considering Mr. Foos Water Bottle Stand. Here is the link: http://www.mrfooshihtzu.com/WaterBottleStands.html

It is a bit expensive and I'm not sure about the height for a Havanese. However, it appears to be heavier than some of the other ones that I've seen online.

Sergio is 2 years old and has kept tear stains. I have switched him to purified water but that hasn't helped. I thought maybe a water bottle would help keep his face dry and in turn help with the tear stains. He has a crate but I don't want to attach the water bottle to it since we move the crate from one room to another. I want his water to stay beside his food. I am also considering Eye Envy for his tear stains. Do you know anything about this product? I am trying to stay away from any harsh chemicals and antibiotics like Angel Eyes.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

All the harnesses I've used have caused at least some matting. My experience has been that the more coat covered by a harness, the more matting. However, this rolled leather one has caused the least matting in Tori's coat.

As for water bottle stands, here's a link to some of the ones my DH has made. He takes custom orders.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sergio said:


> I was looking for a thread on Free Standing Water Bottles and decided to read this post. I love the Step-in Leather Harness by Poochee. Here is the link: http://www.gollygear.com/pch_lth_harn.htm
> 
> It is certainly worth the money.


Found it , very nice, but out of all mediums...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn, I finally found Rosie's harness and leash. And wouldn't you know no manufacturer on it anywhere. But It is a cotton cloth one two straps connected to o-rings with a sliding strap connecting the two. I just put her front feet into it and pull up and snap. Then there are two -d-rings that the leash snaps into. The snap together ones will come apart with just a little pressure. But with the two rings that the leash connects to, it is impossible for it to come apart. The last time we used it on Rosie was in May when I went to my GS graduation. When we got home, I forgot to take off the harness. (with all that hair, it is not noticable). anyway, she wasn't matted when I did take it off.. Pretty simple thing, just flat cotton straps held together with o-rings and a snap together with the two d-rings that hold the leash. The leash was matching and none of this cost very much but I can't remember where I got it. But I goggled step in harness and got several sites with similar products. Rosie's is white with little pink roses on the harness and leash.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Flynn, I finally found Rosie's harness and leash. And wouldn't you know no manufacturer on it anywhere. But It is a cotton cloth one two straps connected to o-rings with a sliding strap connecting the two. I just put her front feet into it and pull up and snap. Then there are two -d-rings that the leash snaps into. The snap together ones will come apart with just a little pressure. But with the two rings that the leash connects to, it is impossible for it to come apart. The last time we used it on Rosie was in May when I went to my GS graduation. When we got home, I forgot to take off the harness. (with all that hair, it is not noticable). anyway, she wasn't matted when I did take it off.. Pretty simple thing, just flat cotton straps held together with o-rings and a snap together with the two d-rings that hold the leash. The leash was matching and none of this cost very much but I can't remember where I got it. But I goggled step in harness and got several sites with similar products. Rosie's is white with little pink roses on the harness and leash.


I will look again Lucile, I have seen some that have the leash made in with them, some were leather, but they were all sold out of the medium size. I did not know if the cloth would work as well as that rolled leather..and if there were no mats on Rosie it must work pretty well. I surely need to get two. I was walking them yesterday when they saw a big dog up the road..the dog did not look our way, but Sir Winston pulled that little Shih Tzu face right out of the collar, if I had not caught him by his tail, he would have been chasing that huge dog..scared me to death. Since I grabbed him hard, it scared him too. He is usually good, but...he will be a dog..
thanks for looking for me Lucile, I hope you are feeling better? Let us know..hugs Flynn


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn, Rosie is under 10 lbs and I got a small. It is adjustable and would let out two or three inches. I had a harness that was complicated to put on and it just had the slide into closure. I was walking Rosie and looked down and the closure had come open. she is so good on the leash that she didn't notice. So I got this simple one and it works really well. I just am waiting on it to cool off so Rosie and I can start walking again.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh yes both mine are larger..and my little girl is supposed to weigh in at 11 lbs, but she is on a diet and still not at that weight...she is definitely more a Mae West that a Mia...lol


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The one I got for Brody is very similar to this one. In fact, it's practically identical other than his is just a plain light blue with no pattern. Brody doesn't mat from his and he has it on 9 hours a day while we're at work. Now, having said that, he's still just a puppy and hasn't blown coat yet and matting isn't a huge problem with him yet. I was also able to adjust it small enough for when I first got him and it seems like it'll expand enough to still fit him at full grown size.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

misstray said:


> The one I got for Brody is very similar to this one. In fact, it's practically identical other than his is just a plain light blue with no pattern. Brody doesn't mat from his and he has it on 9 hours a day while we're at work. Now, having said that, he's still just a puppy and hasn't blown coat yet and matting isn't a huge problem with him yet. I was also able to adjust it small enough for when I first got him and it seems like it'll expand enough to still fit him at full grown size.


That one is cute too...thanks for sharing. I need a "medium" size for both.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

misstray said:


> The one I got for Brody is very similar to this one. In fact, it's practically identical other than his is just a plain light blue with no pattern. Brody doesn't mat from his and he has it on 9 hours a day while we're at work. Now, having said that, he's still just a puppy and hasn't blown coat yet and matting isn't a huge problem with him yet. I was also able to adjust it small enough for when I first got him and it seems like it'll expand enough to still fit him at full grown size.


Riley has this exact harness, but he mats terribly on his chests and underarms when he wore it so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Flynn:

When I first got Buffy, I bought her a cotton vest harness that did not mat her blowing coat. The line is called is called Lulu Pink from SimplyShe. SimplyShe also carries a line for male dogs called Max-a-Million.

I actually bought it at Walmart for $8, but I think they may be not carrying this style at all stores anymore, and the website only has a strap-type harness.

I did see it on eBay, but if it doesn't fit it's pretty hard to send it back.

You may want to try these other website for similar harnesses:

http://www.doggievogue.com/category/dog-harnesses

http://www.etsy.com/search?search_s..._relevant&ship_to=US&view_type=gallery&page=0

The thing that I have liked about the etsy sellers I have dealt with [for belly bands for Buster] is that they are willing to answer questions and make suggestions; generally to work with you so that you get what you need.

Buster wears a nylon strap harness for walks - and I do take it off him at other times - and he does not get mats.

He is lucky to have not as much of an undercoat as cottony Buffy. The ironic thing is that he will let me comb him out for as long as I want , and he hardly needs it. Buffy mats really easily and does not tolerate grooming well. Sigh....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information. I will look our WalMart is of course not reliable, one day you see it and then never again. Isn't it always the way, the one who does NOT need the combing loves it!!! I appreciate allthe help...
I just got splattered with water..I thought my roof was falling in, then saw my Picasso cat over at the water bowl. For some reason he puts his front foot in there and then picks it out and shakes water all over everything...pets are fun!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

They certainly are entertaining, except, of course, when they are frustrating us. :frusty:


----------

